# any 3 legged cat owners?



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

my poor kitty KoKo is 16 months old - on friday night we think she was hit by a car. saw the emergency vet and had surgery on her paw as she degloved the skin   monday another op showed she has broken the leg too and lots of damage that could take months to heal and she is in pain. we have made the hard decision to amputate her leg   we feel this will give her a better quality of life than months of painful operations to keep cleaning the wound in the hope that it might heal eventually

she is having surgery tomorrow morning - and will probably come home in the evening - she'll need the stitches out in 7-10 days. anyone any experience of this or how life might be for us all in the next few weeks - i assume she will have to learn to walk again etc?  

thanks Ritzi.


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't have any experience - but I just wanted to send you some hugs xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh Ritzy   to you and KoKo
Cat
x


----------



## martineangeline (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello.

I'm not a 3 legged cat owner but wanted to give you a big   .  I have got two moggies and it is awful to see them hurt or unwell.  

My neighbours used to have a 3 legged cat and he was very active, energetic and mischievous.  Having 3 legs didn't stop him from doing anything (including climbing in through our kitchen window and eating our cats food!!).  

Wishing you and your Kitty lots of luck over the coming weeks. 

Martine xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear of KoKo's accident.

My friend used to have a 3 legged cat and on top of that she had lost one eye and was blind in the other.  She used to get around really well and even adapted when they had an extension built - cats are very clever animals and I am sure she will be fine. 

S x


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hun

3 legged cats get on sooo well.  

As an ex vet nurse, its amazing to watch an animal wake up after a GA after an amputation as they just stand up and pretty much dont notice a limb is missing ( so long as they have had good painkillers) they get on so well.

A good example is Humphrey our practice cat from my old practice. He had 3 legs and regularly got to the top of the silver birch tree in the car park and caught squirrels......   say no more!  

Your puss cat will be fine, dont worry

Big hug

Lou xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Hun ..sorry to hear your cat has been  through such a horrible accident and   to you as I know how horrible it is as a pet owner  

I had a friend who had a 3 legged cat and it got around absolutely fine .. my cat had an accident and its leg is semi paralysed sometimes she seems to be able to use it sometimes she can't but she gets around absolutely fine and the vets didn't remove it because she uses it sometimes and it doesn't get in her way as she just holds it up out of the way 

Cat x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I use to lodge with a couple who had a 3 legged cat.  They were really worried, about what would happen when they let the cat out.  They were worried the cat would climb over things, and then not be able to get back.  On being let out, the first thing the cat did was jump up on top of the tallest fence there was in the neighbourhood....

The loss of a leg never seemed to bother the cat in the slightest.

Lorna


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ritzi  I am sorry your poor kittie is so poorly. 

I have a 3 legged tuxedo kittie called Legolas (yes, yes, very unoriginal but DH vetoed my first choice of Tripod!  ) He came to us from the RSPCA with 3 legs. He was about 18 months old when he was found and taken to the RSPCA with serious injuries to his back left leg which, sadly, would not heal and had to be removed. Due to his condition, and the fact if was a back leg which is always more difficult to do without, nobody wanted him and he was their longest resident at over 4 months by the time I found him and fell instantly in love with him. As a result he had more or less adapted to the missing limb so I can't really give you much advice about early recovery. He was still a bit clumsy when he came home and had his moments and wobbles and I could see that he clearly needed to compensate for the limb but it really didn't take long before he adapted fully and completely to it. Cats have no egos so they don't perceive the loss of a limb in the same way we would - they just get on and adapt! 
At first we were very unsure about how much to let Legolas out and about but, in the end he made the decision for us by pretty much instantly climbing over the fence and, I guess at that point we realised that we were not going to have to keep him in or control his movements. He is 8 years old now and has a full and active life; he climbs, runs, occasionally catches and brings in the odd present for us. Most people can hardly believe he's got a missing leg when they first see him. The only issue we have is that, because it's a rear limb, sometimes you'll see him trying to scratch his ear with the missing leg (his little stump wriggles) and, obviously he can't. I usually take pity and scratch for him.  Oh and he has also developed a sympathy limp... tap tap thud, tap tap thud... when he wants something.  Apart from that he's an absolute darling and so so friendly (trying to crawl on my lap as I type).
Apart from that the only additional medical advice I was given about his care was to ensure he did not get overweight so as to not put a strain on his remaining legs but, I guess it's a good idea not to let any cat get overweight so hardly difficult to do.

Sending lots of positive vibes to KoKo for tomorrow   

C~x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

THANK YOU ​
Koko is home from the vets as a 3 legged pussy 

she peed in the box on the way home in the car  but once home hobbled straight out of the box into the kitchen and started eating Kits food 

i'm amazed at how well she is considering - the shaved area/stiches is huge  but it will heal well 

the only time she growled at me was when i attached the plastic cone to her collar 

she is now sleeping on our bed  wound check in 2 days then stitches out in 10 day - then back to normal 

ritz


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Glad to hear your furbaby is home safe.
C
x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Glad she is home and doing well 

xx


----------

